# Fort Pickens Report



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Last week I took two of my G'daughters fishing off of Ft. Pickens Beach. We caught 10-12 large red fish, with only two slot fish to take home. Had a great time watching them play "tug-of-war"!

Went today (3pm-6pm), with two other G'daughters and one G'son. Caught six red fish, ALL OVER 30 INCHES. Enjoyed teaching them the "catch-n-release" process.

NOW for the excitement! Had to wade out there a ways today and ran into two large sharks patrolling the shore. I was actually out past them while wading.
The first one I couldn't recognize but was well over 150 lbs / 6 ft. long. The second one APPEARED TO BE A MAKO! NO KIDDING! In 5 feet of water!

Be careful out there!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.pnj.com/videos/news/local/pensacola/beaches/2015/07/18/30360873/

Shark just off of Langdon Beach.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.pnj.com/story/news/local...potted-pensacola-beach-fort-pickens/70694716/

Mako off Ft. Pickens 3/30/2015


----------



## ecotti (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Joe.K Sr! Can you tell us what you caught the reddish on and how far you were casting? Went out today early afternoon and caught nothing but catfish for 3 hours! Used peeled brined shrimp pieces and sandfleas between 50 and 100 yds out. Another person had the same luck. Thanks!


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Happy to Share!*

I've been going around Fort Pickens, past the pier and jetty, heading back West. There's a parking place for about 6 cars. Cross over the cement walkway and walk along the restricted area(bird nesting) on the right. Straight out (South) til you hit the beach. You need to walk out on the sand bar about 50 yards til you see dark water, and cast out as far as you can. There are sharks and rays out there! WARNING!!!!!!
I've been using live shrimp with flounder/ pompano rigs (2 hooks), 3 oz. pyramid sinkers. Only caught one catfish in two trips. 18 redfish total, only two slot / keepers. Hope this helps. Didn't go out until 3 to 6:30 pm.


----------



## ecotti (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, Joe! I know the location. Sounds like my gear is okay. Will try the live shrimp and adjust my fishing time! Will keep all posted!


----------



## ascell (Apr 26, 2016)

Joe.K.Sr said:


> I've been going around Fort Pickens, past the pier and jetty, heading back West. There's a parking place for about 6 cars. Cross over the cement walkway and walk along the restricted area(bird nesting) on the right. Straight out (South) til you hit the beach. You need to walk out on the sand bar about 50 yards til you see dark water, and cast out as far as you can. There are sharks and rays out there! WARNING!!!!!!
> I've been using live shrimp with flounder/ pompano rigs (2 hooks), 3 oz. pyramid sinkers. Only caught one catfish in two trips. 18 redfish total, only two slot / keepers. Hope this helps. Didn't go out until 3 to 6:30 pm.


Staying at the Ft. Pickens campground from May 30 thru July 8. The area you mentioned I'm trying to locate on Google maps. Is it on the gulf side of the lake that I'm seeing?


----------

